# Know your heart rate like your pin code



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

I saw this on the beeb just now and did the little test. According to the test I’ve got a heart 10 years older than me. 

I don’t get it, the test doesn’t know what I eat and doesn’t ask if I exercise. 

What do you make of it? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-47226777

https://www.nhs.uk/oneyou/for-your-body/check-your-health/heart-age-test/


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Feb 2019)

Same as the BMI scale - it just goes on facts and figures and not individual circumstances. I have a bodybuilder friend, eats really well exercises and is strong, but because he's solid and slightly shorter than average, the BMI scale rates him as....OBESE?!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Feb 2019)

I just did my Heart Test and my Heart age is bang on my age....even with slightly high blood pressure due to anxiety and family history.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2019)

Well after reading many articles I am not convinced that the level of cholesterol in the blood is even related to heart disease


----------



## Sharky (14 Feb 2019)

Reading that article made my heart miss a beat when I read the caption, "Keith had to give up work when he had his second heart attack".



Keith


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2019)

It says that unless you know your blood pressure and cholesterol number then the heart age is not personal to you. The number will just be based on population studies of risk factors. 

It is a difficult one as other averages like a resting heart rate between 60-100 are for sedentary adults. Being lifelong active my resting heart rate is much lower than the norm.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well after reading many articles I am not convinced that the level of cholesterol in the blood is even related to heart disease


It isn't. That's 1970s BS still taught at medical school today.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

I fail straight away. 52" chest, but a 36/38 inches waist, 19 stone 1 at a fraction under 6'4". I ain't no pork boy, yet my heart age is about 180 years.


----------



## cuberider (14 Feb 2019)

I know my BP and cholesterol as I get an annual health check. I don't worry too much about BMI as its only a guide. The test says that my heart age is slightly under my real age.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Aye, my last BP was 117/73, resting heart rate high forties, I can still see my feet - good enough for me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Feb 2019)

They don't ask you your resting or exercising heart rate. Also,i know i have 'perfect' blood pressure as i was told so on my last medical,but 'cause i don't know the actual numbers i had to accept the national average one. It gave me a heart age of 64. I'm 58.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2019)

My last blood pressure reading was 120/78 which i was told was fine. On the BBC heart test thingy I had the heart of a 70 year old, even though I am 61, not over weight, exercise every day and eat healthily. I wouldn't put too much faith in the accuracy of these on line tests.


----------



## Slioch (14 Feb 2019)

Tis a load of bolox.

Sorry, not very constructive!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

I wouldn't worry about anything the so called experts say. I have no doubt that next week they will come up with something else to scare the bejeesus out of people. It is a bit like waiting for a bus. Miss one and another one will be along in a minute. It is the same thing with so called experts.

Blood pressure, heart rate and cholesterol can only be looked at when you take everything about an individual person as a whole including general fitness level, diet and weight. Trying to lump everyone into a tiny gap is crazy and stupid. My advice is to stop looking at rubbish. Everything in moderation is a goofd mantra.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Tis a load of bolox.
> 
> Sorry, not very constructive!



Au contraire, mon ami.


----------



## DRHysted (14 Feb 2019)

About as accurate as me attempting the 6th digit in pi without a calculator.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Feb 2019)

DRHysted said:


> About as accurate as me attempting the 6th digit in pi without a calculator.


Can I have a small container of coffee?


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well after reading many articles I am not convinced that the level of cholesterol in the blood is even related to heart disease


The advantage of cholesterol is that
1. You can measure it and get a number.
2. You can survey the population to get an average number or band for "normal"
3 You can buy drugs and foodstuffs which can actively lower the number to make it "normal"

The US health market loves numbers, control and selling stuff.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

I see this thread has been moved to where no one...including me from now on, will see it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I see this thread has been moved to where no one...including me from now on, will see it.



Is it in the left ventricle of the Cyclechat heart?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2019)

cuberider said:


> I don't worry too much about BMI as its only a guide.


Just done my BMI on the NHS calculator, i'm just under 6ft, weighing 15st 8ib, it says I'm obese, which is right, but then goes onto say the weight fo rmy height is 9st 6lb - 12st 11lb, no way can somebody who is 6ft only weigh 9st 6lb & be healthy.


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just done my BMI on the NHS calculator, i'm just under 6ft, weighing 15st 8ib, it says I'm obese, which is right, but then goes onto say the weight fo rmy height is 9st 6lb - 12st 11lb, no way can somebody who is 6ft only weigh 9st 6lb & be healthy.


There'll be pro cyclists not dissimilar to that like a certain Chris Froome, he's a skinny individual but would probably qualify as healthy enough when winning a grand tour


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just done my BMI on the NHS calculator, i'm just under 6ft, weighing 15st 8ib, it says I'm obese, which is right, but then goes onto say the weight fo rmy height is 9st 6lb - 12st 11lb, no way can somebody who is 6ft only weigh 9st 6lb & be healthy.


Waist to height ratio together with a body fat % measurement are far better indicators than BMI, but I can understand why BMI is used, and if they put the warning point on the low side and it makes some people think, then it's probably a good thing, but some of the range seems a bit on the extreme side.


----------



## Julia9054 (15 Feb 2019)

johnblack said:


> Waist to height ratio together with a body fat % measurement are far better indicators than BMI, but I can understand why BMI is used, and if they put the warning point on the low side and it makes some people think, then it's probably a good thing, but some of the range seems a bit on the extreme side.


You can't measure % body fat accurately without specialist equipment so no good for large scale population studies or for the average person to do themselves.
BMI is a reasonable guide - slightly more that two stone range constitutes healthy for my height which I should think is enough to take into account most builds.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just done my BMI on the NHS calculator, i'm just under 6ft, weighing 15st 8ib, it says I'm obese, which is right, but then goes onto say the weight fo rmy height is 9st 6lb - 12st 11lb, no way can somebody who is 6ft only weigh 9st 6lb & be healthy.



I was about that weight (9st 6lb) after a long trip around the world. I was as fit and healthy as anything, so it really depends what is behind the weight. What is considered a normal weight has gone up significantly in recent decades as we as a nation have got fatter. If we had more active lifestyles we would adjust our view of the healthy weight range.


----------



## Milzy (15 Feb 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Same as the BMI scale - it just goes on facts and figures and not individual circumstances. I have a bodybuilder friend, eats really well exercises and is strong,  but because he's solid and slightly shorter than average, the BMI scale rates him as....OBESE?!!


Like all Rugby players would be classed as obese even though they’re fit athletes.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> Like all Rugby players would be classed as obese even though they’re fit athletes.


Yes, I was lucky & was allowed to watch England Vs France last weekend & commented then on the forwards still running towards the end of the 2nd half, they put football players to shame.


----------



## Milzy (15 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It says that unless you know your blood pressure and cholesterol number then the heart age is not personal to you. The number will just be based on population studies of risk factors.
> 
> It is a difficult one as other averages like a resting heart rate between 60-100 are for sedentary adults. Being lifelong active my resting heart rate is much lower than the norm.


5 years ago I was running as a club member everyday almost & completing 3 marathons a year, amongst many other races of all the distances. 
The company nurse came in to test us all. After checking my blood pressure & my resting pulse of 35 bpm she asked me what drugs have I been taking. 
The old obese battle axe from Doncaster was probably too used to dealing with unfit factory workers on drugs/medication.
Luckily she’s not been back for years, probably retired or had a heart attack.


----------



## TonySJ (12 Mar 2019)

Just done this what a load of tosh...
My heart is of a 72 year old and will have a heart attack etc in 4 years.
Im 56years, High blood pressure but medicated and 130/80. Cholesterol of 5.7.
Resting HR of 44, 12 stone 5-10 taLl but obviously a WRECK LOL


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Mar 2019)

Load of bollocks really


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Load of bollocks really



That sums it up nicely. This is the test That I can't do, it won't let me as I've had heart problems.


----------



## mustang1 (24 Mar 2019)

The BBC seems to have a few of these tests dotted about. The BBC is financed by the government. I smell a conspiracy!


----------



## normgow (22 Apr 2019)

I always thought there are two kinds of cholesterol, high density and low density and that the ratio between these two is what is important. Is this no longer the case?


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2019)

CarlP said:


> I saw this on the beeb just now and did the little test. According to the test I’ve got a heart 10 years older than me.
> 
> I don’t get it, the test doesn’t know what I eat and doesn’t ask if I exercise.
> 
> ...


I have the heart of a 90 year old apparently. would love to see a 90 year old do what i do. What a load of old ********


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

I'll arrange a funeral plan tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'll arrange a funeral plan tomorrow.



Don't forget you get a free pen to sign it with.


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'll arrange a funeral plan tomorrow.


All sorted.


----------



## johnblack (23 Apr 2019)

normgow said:


> I always thought there are two kinds of cholesterol, high density and low density and that the ratio between these two is what is important. Is this no longer the case?


The ratio of HDL to total cholesterol should be below 4 in the latest guidelines. Total cholesterol should be below 5 for healthy adults.


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2019)

CarlP said:


> I saw this on the beeb just now and did the little test. According to the test I’ve got a heart 10 years older than me.
> 
> I don’t get it, the test doesn’t know what I eat and doesn’t ask if I exercise.
> 
> ...



Well I didn't enjoy that! Mines 17 years older than me, and i only have 20 years before I have a heart attack, I may as well start smoking and drinking heavy now to make the most of it!

To be fair I have had AF and an ablation for it, also take blood pressure tablets. 

I was thinking of posting about HR. When I developed issues I realised excerise would make me ill. Furthermore it was excerise which raised my heart rate a lot. I started walking because it was excerise that didn't make me ill.
After the ablation and BP medication it's better but still have an issue if I push to hard (high HR) rather than long time.
If I don't have alcholol for a few weeks it's better 

Wondered if anyone else has this issue with high HR recovery ?


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye, my last BP was 117/73, resting heart rate high forties, I can still see my feet - good enough for me.


They were the days.....seeing your feet

I have only ever seen them in a mirror for years now, but somehow they are now the wrong way round?


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Yes, I was lucky & was allowed to watch England Vs France last weekend & commented then on the forwards still running towards the end of the 2nd half, they put football players to shame.


Rugby league players are amongst some of the fittest athletes, well particularly considering size

Not a dig at union BTW


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2019)

david k said:


> Rugby league players are amongst some of the fittest athletes, well particularly considering size
> 
> Not a dig at union BTW



They are till they get older then a series of problems tends to show up more commonly than the general population. Mostly many give up the fitness and exercise but continue with their drinking. Plus rugby isn't great for the joints with many having knee and hip operations later in life.


----------



## Houthakker (25 Apr 2019)

That was quite useful, takes all the guesswork away!. 
Now I know I've 19 years left I can plan to spend my pension properly.


----------

